# LTG Richard Clarke to be the next USSOCOM Commander



## Centermass (Aug 21, 2018)

LTG Richard Clarke has been nominated for a fourth star and is likely to be the next commander of the United States Special Operations Command (USSOCOM) based in Tampa, Florida. He spent six years with the 75th Ranger Regiment. He also served as operations officer for the Joint Special Operations Command (JSOC). He has a strong background in airborne and infantry divisions as well. 

He served with the 75th Ranger Regiment as a company and battalion commander. He also commanded the 75th Ranger Regiment from 2007-2009.

He is currently serving as Director for Strategic Plans and Policy, J5, Joint Staff at the Pentagon.

Announcement


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 21, 2018)

My boss during my last deployment to Afghanistan, "one of my eight bosses, Bob" at West Point.  Very happy to hear this news.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 22, 2018)

Sounds like a good choice!


----------



## Gunz (Aug 22, 2018)

I used to attend all the change of command ceremonies at McDill. Maybe I'll hop over there when this Ranger takes the helm.


----------

